# Hayes sued for rape



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

http://www.sportsline.com/collegebasketball/story/9388212

Um...


----------



## chn353 (Mar 12, 2006)

doubt its true... another person wanting money


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

chn353 said:


> doubt its true... another person wanting money


then why would you go after Chuck?? he's gotta be on the smallest contract possible and why would anyone come out about it a year later?


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

This is a chick that just won't go away...

From what I understand... he and she were... in a "relationship" of sorts for a couple of months... then she claimed that she was date raped when her husband (who knows if chuck knew she was married) found out. 

She lied to cops about what happened on the date in question 4-20-05... and so the prosecutors dropped the case. The only reason she filed yesterday without a lawyer is because the statute of limitations ended yesterday. 

Her lawyers didn't even file the paperwork.. she did... so my guess is they know she has no case as well.

The irony is... she claimed the doctors at the hospital told her that she had traces of the "date rape" drug in her system.. but when the cops got her medical records.. no mention of the drug.

I think she's just a woman pissed and scorned and hates the fact that she got caught doing something she shouldn't.


----------



## kisstherim (Jul 15, 2004)

HayesFan said:


> This is a chick that just won't go away...
> 
> From what I understand... he and she were... in a "relationship" of sorts for a couple of months... then she claimed that she was date raped when her husband (who knows if chuck knew she was married) found out.
> 
> ...


agreed :cheers:


----------



## sherwin (Mar 21, 2005)

I know what this is before I even clicked it.


Just some psycho ex-gf going after him as soon as he gets into the league.

Sucks for chuck, hes a nice guy who appreciates his position in life


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

so sad.... we all know she just wanted more of the KFC love....


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

CrackerJack said:


> then why would you go after Chuck???


Because he's the richest person she knows and has ties too.


----------



## Gotham2krazy (Nov 22, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Because he's the richest person she knows and has ties too.


yesser


----------



## debarge (Nov 13, 2005)

HayesFan said:


> This is a chick that just won't go away...
> 
> From what I understand... he and she were... in a "relationship" of sorts for a couple of months... then she claimed that she was date raped when her husband (who knows if chuck knew she was married) found out.
> 
> ...


   I freaking can't even see Chuck involved w/ a married chick? I know atheletes have dubious reps but jeez, I just can't really wrap my head around him raping someone w/ the d-rape drug? Keep your head up Chuck, and pray about it....if you're "innocent" the truth will come out. :gopray:


----------



## CrackerJack (Jul 2, 2005)

Mr. Roger's Cardigan said:


> Because he's the richest person she knows and has ties too.


what about her dentist?


----------



## jworth (Feb 17, 2006)

CrackerJack said:


> what about her dentist?


My dentist is rich, but not as rich as Chuck is gonna be in about one year from now. Chuck is making $248,118 in this season alone and that's on a "cheap" un-drafted rookie contract.


----------



## Pimped Out (May 4, 2005)

CrackerJack said:


> what about her dentist?


chuck will be a millionaire over the next couple years, plus prosecutors (esp district attorneys) love handling law suits against high profile people. prosecutors can get an easy settlement because they want to avoid publicity, and district attorneys love to get votes off of these sorta things. its just easier to sue a famous person.


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

It wouldn't suprise me if true. UK is *edited* and has a very poor record with things like this. It's sad.

Please do not bait, we have quite a few UK fans on this board


----------



## iverson101 (Mar 4, 2006)

jworth said:


> My dentist is rich, but not as rich as Chuck is gonna be in about one year from now. Chuck is making $248,118 in this season alone and that's on a "cheap" un-drafted rookie contract.


At the time all this happened, Hayes wasn't even drafted, wasn't expected to be drafted or even make it in the league.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> It wouldn't suprise me if true. UK is *edited* and has a very poor record with things like this. It's sad.
> 
> Please do not bait, we have quite a few UK fans on this board



Thanks for editing...but I would just like to know what "poor record" that is being alluded to. Cause as far as I know this is the only claim of rape I have heard of.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

iverson101 said:


> At the time all this happened, Hayes wasn't even drafted, wasn't expected to be drafted or even make it in the league.


That's not really true... they - the media - were talking about him being a possible second round pick up until the week before the draft. 

I am very supportive of women who turn in rapist... I have two different friends who were raped, one was date raped the other was a victim of a friend of the family... however, this woman lied to the police and because of that, if it should happen again, people will be less likely to trust the woman claiming the rape... which makes me very VERY angry.

Women (and men) who cry wolf allow real criminals the benefit of the doubt when those who have been exposed to the liars are faced with the situation again.


----------



## Demiloy (Nov 4, 2005)

iverson101 said:


> At the time all this happened, Hayes wasn't even drafted, wasn't expected to be drafted or even make it in the league.


 If this happened in college, then Chuck was probably the big man on the campus, and she tried to cash in on it.


----------



## HayesFan (Feb 16, 2006)

Demiloy said:


> If this happened in college, then Chuck was probably the big man on the campus, and she tried to cash in on it.



It happened after the basketball season ended but before classes ended. So yes, Chuck was still the hottest ticket in Lexington.

You sort of have to understand.. UK basketball players aren't simply athletes in Kentucky.. they are like celebrities. Think pro-status exposure at the college level, plus add that Chuck is one of the most loved UK Players in two decades and yeah... she knew he was a big deal.


----------

